# cello please!



## som (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello everybody!
I'm getting my MA in animation and I'm working on my project which is a serious claymation with a gloomy atmosphere.
I'm not a professional but i love cello and i feel that a cello (and i'd prefer a modern solo) would fit my film the best; but unfortunately i don't have too many options and i don't know where to search for them. 
Could you please help me with this?
I'd really appreciate it if you'd suggest me a real "something"! 
thanks a lot


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

som said:


> Hello everybody!
> I'm getting my MA in animation and I'm working on my project which is a serious claymation with a gloomy atmosphere.
> I'm not a professional but i love cello and i feel that a cello (and i'd prefer a modern solo) would fit my film the best; but unfortunately i don't have too many options and i don't know where to search for them.
> Could you please help me with this?
> ...


I find it hard to fix on your 'gloomy'. If 'pathetique' in the old world sense would work, you could investigate viola music by Bloch. If your claymation involves 'struggle', Kodaly's cello solo sonata has potential. Matter of fact, a claymation keyed to the Kodaly could be a winner anyway. . . Jeez, if I had the skills I might try that myself.

Anyway, thanks for an interesting post.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a gloomy, modern solo cello piece by the Russian composer Alfred Schnittke:

*



*
He wrote a number of unaccompanied and accompanied pieces for cello. You can find clips of them on YouTube.


----------



## som (Oct 30, 2010)

thank you Hilltroll72 for your kind answer! 
thank you Fsharpmajor


----------



## Tom Rasely (Nov 7, 2010)

SOM-
Reminder: should you decide to use something like this, don't neglect any copyright/licensing issues.
Rasely


----------



## som (Oct 30, 2010)

Sure Rasely!!
Thank you for reminding me!


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

som said:


> I'm working on my project which is a serious claymation with a gloomy atmosphere.


Scelsi could go hauntingly beautifully with that.

Since I haven't heard much of his other work all I can recommend for starters are the two somewhat overlapping "Natura Renovatur" CD's available from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/Scelsi-Natura-Renovatur-Giacinto/dp/B000FBIYBG

http://www.amazon.com/Giacinto-Scelsi-Natura-Renovatur/dp/B000059PVB


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

som said:


> Hello everybody!
> I'm getting my MA in animation and I'm working on my project which is a serious claymation with a gloomy atmosphere.
> I'm not a professional but i love cello and i feel that a cello (and i'd prefer a modern solo) would fit my film the best; but unfortunately i don't have too many options and i don't know where to search for them.
> Could you please help me with this?
> ...


Have a look at the unaccompanied cello music thread - there are at least 6-7 albums of suggestions for compilations of solo cello work here:

http://www.talkclassical.com/7222-unaccompanied-cello-music-2.html

I like the Schnittke and Vainberg recommendations too. The Kodaly's first movement is beautiful. I find the first opening bars of the music splendid. Unfortunately, the rest of the Kodaly piece never really lives up to the start of the movement imho 

Solo modern music I do like - Elliott Carter (yes! him!); Giovanni Sollima and the Pawel Szymanski/Dutilleux 3 Strophes pieces, along with James Dillon and Xenakis pieces on Mikotaj Patosz' solo album. The Poul Ruders Braouvr Studies along with Per Norgard and Abrahamsen and Vagn Holmboe sonatas should be important for you to hear in order to familiarise yourself with the repertoire.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Head_case said:


> Have a look at the unaccompanied cello music thread - there are at least 6-7 albums of suggestions for compilations of solo cello work here:
> 
> http://www.talkclassical.com/7222-unaccompanied-cello-music-2.html
> 
> I like the Schnittke and Vainberg recommendations too. The Kodaly's first movement is beautiful. I find the first opening bars of the music splendid. Unfortunately, the rest of the Kodaly piece never really lives up to the start of the movement imho


Have you heard Wispelwey's recording of the Kodaly? Very stirring I think. On the other hand, Starker's interpretation does nothing for me.

I'm trying to picture a claymation keyed to selections from the music. My imagination fails me, except that violence would be involved.

:devil:


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Not yet. I have the Starker; the Yo-Yo Ma version and the Haimovitz versions. Of these, I like the Yo-Yo Ma version the best (horror!) If the Wispelwey is as good as you think, I'll have to try and get a copy to listen to. I really like Kodaly's music, but I suspect you're spot on about the sterility of the Starker version. That might be why I don't listen to it as much as I do. 

You're probably right about the MA project. I do struggle to, to see how solo cello would fit in. Szymanowski's cello sonata (with piano) would fit better imho - or even better - with a string quartet  

As Vivaldi would have said - there's a string quartet for every season.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Head_case said:


> You're probably right about the MA project. I do struggle to, to see how solo cello would fit in. Szymanowski's cello sonata (with piano) would fit better imho - or even better - with a string quartet


It's a conception thing maybe. A duo or quartet may require more than one claymation individual. For some reason I have thought of the OP's project as involving one subject reacting with non-intelligent (though perhaps animated) surroundings.

The OP may by this time feel that we are encroaching on his project way too far; if so, I have to agree. If I were 50 years younger... I might steal his idea.

:devil:


----------



## som (Oct 30, 2010)

This step, as you know, is really crucial in the process of making an animated film and I really appreciate your concern and I'm desperately trying to find and study all the suggestions (although many of them are not available in my country) For sure it is much better for me to have more and more options and to know more and more about your ideas;
many thanks


----------



## som (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a deep problem when some film-makers, due to some necessities, cut selections from a piece of music unless they do it purposely and delicately!
Yes, my film has only one character and there is a definite struggle between the character and herself (or actually the particles which shape her).*
And another thing: it has to be approximately less than 7 minutes.


----------



## ViolinLvr (Nov 10, 2010)

Elgar. :smile:


----------

